# ASUS VE276N spieletauglich?



## hambam (27. Mai 2012)

Brauch nur eine kurze Rückmeldung ob der Bildschirm zum Zocken gut geeignet ist. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/VE276N/539510/?

Der Preis ist schon extrem verlockend.
Kurze Frage zum Schluss: Da ich noch auf traurigen 1366*768 spiele, will ich mir jetzt n Monitor gönnen. Im Moment hab ich das Gefühl wenn ich BF3 zocke das mein Q8300 meine GTX560 Ti limitiert. Wird das mit einer höheren Auflösung wegfallen? Dann würde ich nämlich einen Monitorkauf dem Aufrüsten mit CPU,MB,RAM vorziehen.


----------



## The_Gap (27. Mai 2012)

Ich würde nicht sagen das es komplett wegfällt, sondern es etwas verringert das CPU-Limit. Mit ein bisschen glück hast du dann in den 1920x1080 ein paar mehr FPS als in 1366x768.
Noch als kleiner Tipp: Ich neheme mal an, dass dein MB und Deine CPU älter als ist 2 jahre und deshalb sowieso keine Garantie mehr drauf hast, kannst du deine CPU mal ein bisschen übertakten (wenn du dir das zutraust)

Zum Monitor selbst kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Aber generell macht ASUS gute bis sehr gute Monitore und ein richtiger Fehlkauf kann es kaum sein.

MfG


----------



## Xukii (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

ich kann dir den Monitor empfehlen. asus ve278q

Habe den gleich 3x und bin damit sehr zu frieden. Für den Preis ist es top.

Mfg
Daniel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Brauch nur eine kurze Rückmeldung ob der Bildschirm zum Zocken gut geeignet ist. ASUS VE276N
> 
> Der Preis ist schon extrem verlockend.
> Kurze Frage zum Schluss: Da ich noch auf traurigen 1366*768 spiele, will ich mir jetzt n Monitor gönnen. Im Moment hab ich das Gefühl wenn ich BF3 zocke das mein Q8300 meine GTX560 Ti limitiert. Wird das mit einer höheren Auflösung wegfallen? Dann würde ich nämlich einen Monitorkauf dem Aufrüsten mit CPU,MB,RAM vorziehen.



Der Monitor ist ganz ok wenn man den Preis betrachtet. Klar gibts bessere aber nicht zu dem Preis! Jap und CPU unbedingt übertakten, das tut deiner Graka sehr gut.


----------



## hambam (27. Mai 2012)

Hab leider n OEM-Mainboard, d.h. die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten sind gesperrt. Aber was meint ihr, eher n neuen Monitor oder Mainboard+Cpu+Ram?
Ich würde jetzt ja eher zum Monitor tendieren. Ich hol mir vom Kollegen mal n 23Zoll Bildschirm und guck mal wieivel FPS das mehr sind in BF3. Danach entscheide ich mich dann...
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

CPU (+ Kühler) + Board + RAM würde hier auf jeden Fall schon mal wirklich weiter helfen. Gegen die langen Ladezeiten sollte bei Battlefield 3 eine SSD wahre Wunder bewirken. 

Falls es mit dem Kapital eng wird, kannst du ja auch auf einen guten 23-24" zurück greifen. 
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der VE276N ist schon etwas älter. Ich würde hier wie oben schon erwähnt zum VE278Q greifen. P/L-Technisch ist der Monitor echt super.
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2012)

Wie groß ist der Sitzabstand zum Monitor.


----------



## hambam (3. Juni 2012)

Achso, sry das ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe. Also der Sitzabstand beträgt ca.60-80cm. Ich denke da reicht auch ein 24 Zoll oder passt n 27 Zöller da auch? Ich möchte mein Budget von 200€ eigentlich nicht überschreiten...


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn das eine Kapitalfrage ist, dann hat sich das ja eh schon geklärt. Entweder den Asus VS248H oder den Asus VS238H.

Alternativ ein IPS-Monitor: 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hambam (4. Juni 2012)

Bin nicht so bewandert auf dem Thema, kannst du mir erklären wo der Unterschied von nem normalen LCD wie beim Asus zum IPS Panel von Dell ist?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

Für solche Fragen haben wir ein FAQ zusammengefasst. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html
Dort solltest du alle Infos finden!


----------



## hambam (5. Juni 2012)

Also was meint ihr 24" oder 27" ?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen. 

Ich persönlich würde 24" nehmen. Aber auch nur weil die Auflösung bei 27" ebenfalls nur Full-HD ist.


----------



## hambam (5. Juni 2012)

Aber ihr könnt mir ne Empfehlung geben  Ich hatte die Frage mehr so auf den Sitzabstand bezogen. Mir ist schon klar das bei 27" weniger Pixel pro Inch sind.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde bei 24" bleiben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja denke auch das 24 Zoll bessser wäre. Hab hier sein 9 Monaten einen 27 Zoll Full HD Monitor und mir gestern einen 23 Zöller gekauft. Jetzt merkt ich erst wieder den großen Unterschied bei der schärfe das ist schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied.


----------



## Hody (7. Januar 2013)

Was kam denn nun dabei raus, ist dieser Monitor spieletauglich. Ich habe einen 25" Samsung und überlege mir umzusteigen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2013)

Der Thread ist schon älter. Daher hat sich auch auf dem Markt einiges getan.

Momentane P/L-Empfehlung ist der LG:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Voll Spiele tauglich + IPS Panel


----------



## Martin26871 (4. März 2013)

Hallo.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Acer S271HLAbid Monitor oder kann mir sagen, ob der Monitor brauchbar ist?


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Ich persönlich habe mit Acer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, und empfehle diese daher auch nicht. 
Ob sich in der Zwischenzeit etwas getan hat, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------

